# Lightroom 4 export EXIF data to JPG?



## nmoody (Apr 17, 2012)

I have been doing some searching on this but cant seem to find a correct answer. When I export a photo in Lightroom 4 to jpeg the EXIF data is not transferred. How do I get EXIF data into the jpeg when I export in Lightroom 4?

When googling I found some cheap looking plugin that might do it but im sure this has to be an option within Lightroom. 

Does anyone know how to do this? Maybe its the terminology I am using that is not coming up with the answer?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 17, 2012)

LR3 does - I just exported a jpeg from raw and the EXIF I added (copyright, contact info) is in the jpeg.  What are you using to read the EXIF?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 17, 2012)

When you hit 'Export' (or go to File...Export).  It brings up the Export Dialog box.  In that dialog, the 7th topic/area from the top is 'Metadata'.  
You can choose to include 'All', 'All Except Camera & Raw info', Copyright & contact info only, or 'Copyright only'.

So if you want the metadata to remain with the JPEGs when you export, choose the option that suits your needs.


----------



## nmoody (Apr 17, 2012)

Wonderful thanks a ton both of you! That got most of the metadata into the file. I was using the preset exports and they were not giving me any options.

I have a new User Preset profile for exporting that I will be using. 

Not that its a big deal but it doesn't seem to be export lens information even when I select "All" for metadata. Is there an easy way to transfer over this information?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 17, 2012)

First thing to do, is to check if the lens metadata is there in the first place.  

While in the Library Module, hit the backslash key to bring up the Library Filter and click on Metadata.  If it's not there already, choose to view the 'Lens' column.  This will show you what lens(s) are in the EXIF data for the current folder that you're browsing.  Of course, you could use the filter to have LR show you only images shot with a certain lens (or any other Metadata).


----------



## nmoody (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup I see the lens information in LR for both my lens types. BTW awesome filtering feature!

So now we know LR has the information, now how do we get it into the jpeg?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 17, 2012)

If you export the images, with the 'all' option selected...then the lens information should be included with the JPEG.  

What program are you using to view/check the JPEGs once they are out of LR?


----------



## nmoody (Apr 17, 2012)

I was just checking the windows properties, but now that I used an actual EXIF viewer I see it now =)

Thanks a ton for the help Big Mike.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 17, 2012)

No Problem


----------

